# Classical music in US...??



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

This may seem like a very general question, and I do realize that I may get several different answers, but which regions or cities in the US would you say are the most conducive to the classical music subculture (it's not really mainstream, indicating that it is, in fact, much closer to a _sub_culture than say rock or hip-hop). More specifically, where would one be more likely to meet other people who have the same musical taste (and Im not talking about people who listen to it on the side or to just show off), or have more opportunities to attend _local_ events and concerts?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Wow! Interesting question. The most obvious answer would be what railway riders refer to as the "Northeast Corridor," which contains the homes of the Boston Symphony, The New York Philharmonic, Metropolitan Opera, Philadelphia Orchestra, Baltimore Symphony and the National Symphony (Washington, DC)... but, really, any American city with a professional ensemble is also going to have an Orchestral Association, so involvement there is going to give you opportunities to interact with other enthusiasts.

Also, of course, most reasonably significant regions also have the local *Wagner Society* (shameless plug)... and you're not likely to find "poseurs" there! [I'm sure that there are other "composer specific" organizations... just research to taste.]

As a former Chicago-area resident, I was grateful for an orchestra many called the finest in the land, a very underrated opera company, and arguably the nation's most successful fine-arts radio station. Still, now that I'm a half-hour railway ride from Philadelphia, and a 1+ hour bus-trip from Manhattan, I have cultural opportunities greater than even my previous fortunate situation. So (as Hoboken, NJ's most famous son would say...) "start spreadin' the news..."


----------



## lmd (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello I would say New York , I have lived there , great place for classical music , no difficulty to meet folk with the same needs


----------



## RebLem (Oct 6, 2007)

If you are interested in small or medium size towns, I have five specific suggestions.
Interlochen, Michigan, Marlboro, Vermont, Chatauqua, NY, Bethlehem, PA, and Santa Fe, NM.

Oh, I forgot. Ann Arbor, MI, with the Univ of Michigan, and Bloomington, IN, with Indiana University have two of the better music schools in the country where student and faculty recitals abound. And then there's Rochester, NY, with the Eastman-Rochester School of Music.


----------



## CampOfTheSaints (Dec 11, 2007)

I agree with all the cities/areas already listed, however, there are two that you guys left out. 

Seattle and Cleveland! 

Both Seattle and Cleveland have great classical music sub-cultures. They spend a lot of money on the arts in those cities, and both cities have powerful classical music radio stations. When I used to drive from Columbus to Cleveland (130 miles) I could pick up WCLV in Cleveland half way there. Mozart and Bach were greeting me 60 miles outside of Cleveland.


----------

